# Another picture update



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So Ashely wanted pooch pictures so I decided to get decent pictures as well :wink:

here are some pictures I put on my facebook
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=6 ... =655415748

"I know they are in here somewhere"
[attachment=4:2qirt5np]January 11th 013.jpg[/attachment:2qirt5np]

"maybe she has them in this pocket"
[attachment=3:2qirt5np]January 11th 014.jpg[/attachment:2qirt5np]

success!
[attachment=2:2qirt5np]January 11th 015.jpg[/attachment:2qirt5np]

ok for pooch pic
[attachment=0:2qirt5np]January 11th 018.jpg[/attachment:2qirt5np]

belly pic
[attachment=1:2qirt5np]January 11th 004.jpg[/attachment:2qirt5np]


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWWWWW...... She is so pretty!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't you just love how they all try to shove their heads in your pockets? 

ray: :girl: :girl: and maybe a :boy: ? lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok ashely no praying for triplets! you crazy thing

Lets just hope for twins and at least one girl and polled


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lmao, had to pull your leg. :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you will be the end of me :GAAH: 

I am expecting trips from Sweet Pea -- thats plenty enough thank you very much!


Destiny had a single today! thats 4 years of singles. I was sad to see her go but oh so glad I dont have her LOL i mean it is so disapointing when all they give you after 5 months is one kid year after year.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Great pics Stacey, what cuties!

When I was a kid, our first goat was a nubian (lol, I wanted a pony, and got a goat). She had twin doelings every single year that we had her. We kept 3 of her daughters, and all but one of them had twin doelings as well, the other one had a single buckling. Dad sold her off as soon as the little bugger was weaned.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh well you cant ever blame the doe for the sex of the kid/s thats the bucks job :wink: But she does determin the number of kids I do believe.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

QUADS! At LEAST quads!!!  

Maybe FIVE!! WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

And I bet Sweetpea'll have quads too... arty:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Katie you and Ashely will be the death of me :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:veryangry: :angry: :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

hey, your lucky. You don't have 10 does... no wait 11 does due this year. :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, these girls are always going to gie you the opposite of what you expect! It's part of the "Does Code", I think Mia will give twins, :boy: :girl: , Sweet Pea also twins.. :girl: :girl: and Angie well she may give you triplets and hope for :girl: :girl: :boy: .....and all uncomplicated healhy deliveries too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well twins from Mia would be a blessing! 

And i want Twins from Lola (breeder gets a kid back) 

Twins from Angie (a boy and girl would be nice -- Ashely is getting a girl)

Twins or triplets from Sweet Pea


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So when are you breeding Lola? or has she visited the lucky boy already?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lola is bred to Luthor and will come home with me on Wednesday when I take Sweet Pea to visit Vice.

I was suppose to pick her up today but there was a change of plans.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

At least they are evenly spaced for you! Hoping that Lola gives you :girl: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will have two kidding in May and two in June -- so yah pretty evenly spaced I think. Much better then last year :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are sure to have ALL of your hair this time around! Now, I on the other hand will be lucky to have any...Angel and Binky are due in the same week!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe, I feel your pain

I am getting really excited to pick up Lola -- I so wanted to get her on Friday but I had to go to work and it seemed better to make the trip once since Sweet Pea should (pray that she is) be in heat on Wednesday and I can get her bred and pick up Lola in one trip. 

Once I get her bred I will be taking Mia to visit a buck for either the day or for the week. I better watch out though because if she stays to long the bucks owner may just goatnap her LOL she loves Mia and has told me she wants to buy her if I ever sell.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mia is a very personable little girl! Who could NOT love her? 

Hopefully Sw'P co-operates and does as she should......and has less than 4 this time!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thankyou -- someone who understood my pain. Yes I think that having her go and get bred once is important too. She likes to be in heat for a couple days and she is in heat every 10 days. So somehow I truly believe she actually had a single (Kitten) and triplets (Rythm, Cadence & Presto) due to coloring,size and the fact that Kitten looked premature. 

Just got off the phone with the bucks owner -- Mia is slated to be romanced on the 29th or the weekend following depending on when she goes into heat.  

She is going to send me pictures of Moo the buck so once I have them I will post them. Should make some beautiful babies (I have seen Moo's baby pictures).


----------

